# Streaming Spotify through iphone/bluetooth to car



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

With the explicit filter feature broken on the Model 3 interface I need to be able to stream music from my phone to the car via Bluetooth in order to filter out explicit music when kids are in the car. I can do this, however, I am not able to get any of my playlists to show on the screen. With the V10 release this was supposedly enabled but I can’t see it. Does everyone else have this same problem? How do I get my playlists to show on the screen when playing music through the Spotify app on my iphone? I believe I had it working when I was on Apple Music but I’ve since switched over to Spotify to try it out and it doesn’t work.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

bluetooth streaming doesnt give you any controls on the screen. you need to control it thru whatever device it is being broadcast from (the phone).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Spotify is buggy for sure and hopefully we will see some fixes soon, but to the core of your post I can say my “kid friendly mix” does properly play the non explicit versions that I added to that specific playlist.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> bluetooth streaming doesnt give you any controls on the screen. you need to control it thru whatever device it is being broadcast from (the phone).


I wasn't asking about controls. I was asking about playlists. How do you get those to show? Below are the release notes for this feature.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Spotify is buggy for sure and hopefully we will see some fixes soon, but to the core of your post I can say my "kid friendly mix" does properly play the non explicit versions that I added to that specific playlist.


How about the Spotify provided playlists like today's hits or one of the mood playlists that are available on the model 3 Spotify interface? I'd like to avoid managing 2 separate playlists which contain similar music except one has the explicit songs and the other doesn't. So frustrating.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mistersandman said:


> How about the Spotify provided playlists like today's hits or one of the mood playlists that are available on the model 3 Spotify interface? I'd like to avoid managing 2 separate playlists which contain similar music except one has the explicit songs and the other doesn't. So frustrating.


Yup totally makes sense.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Have you tried TesPlayer vía the in-car browser? I have been using TesPlayer + iPhone App until the in-car Spotify app supports higher quality bit rates (and fixes the stability bugs)


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

dburkland said:


> Have you tried TesPlayer vía the in-car browser? I have been using TesPlayer + iPhone App until the in-car Spotify app supports higher quality bit rates (and fixes the stability bugs)


I tried tesplayer yesterday during my commutes and I have to say it was a pretty good experience. I was actually surprised that there was zero lag. It was as if it were directly connected to the phone when actually any input was going through the internet and THeN to my phone. Every once in a while I would get an error that there is no device connected but that might be because Spotify wasn't active on my phone. I'll need to figure that part out, but for the most part it was nice. I especially like how when you click on a playlist it automatically starts playing the first song on it. This is going to be my default interface from now on until Tesla can fix the explicit filter. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------

